# Brown Duraglas mystery to me



## TQueen (May 17, 2015)

Haven't even cleaned this bottle up, yet, just found yesterday with a couple others. I'm not sure what this one held or from when but looking at all the posts and photos here, I see nothing like it. Maybe someone can shed some light for me and I will most definitely  be getting more and have questions in near future. This bottle is 9" tall, has a base of 3 1/2" and a mouth of 5/8". Stippling at top half under neck and at the foot, has line w/ arrow in top section as 32 fl oz mark and says duraglas in foot stippled section. On the bottom it appears to be a 6 ( could possibly be a G ) then <I> 1 with a 7 centered underneath the diamond shape. It is in perfect but dirty condition and has no lid or label, what can you tell me about it; including it's value or if anyone would be interested in it


----------



## sunrunner (May 17, 2015)

this is ether a hydrogen of epoxide or a Clorox of some kind 1951. Duraglas  was put out by Owens corning glass co.


----------



## TQueen (May 17, 2015)

Is it possible to know from where? There is an Owens-Corning Co/ here in Anderson, S.C. Thanks so much! Oh, is it hydrogen peroxide or is there a hydrogen of epoxide, curious?


----------



## hemihampton (May 17, 2015)

Pretty common & probably worth $1.00 at most. LEON.


----------



## sunrunner (May 21, 2015)

bottle made in Alton IL.


----------



## Dekuyper (May 22, 2015)

Found a ton of them before, very common.


----------



## DavidW (May 29, 2015)

Hi TQueen,I don't want to 'split hairs' or disagree with some of the previous answers, but there is some misinformation being given here.  The correct name of the glass company  that made your bottle is OWENS-ILLINOIS GLASS COMPANY (now known as Owens-Illinois Inc  or "O-I" ).  The trademark "DURAGLAS" was introduced in 1940.   the "1" to the RIGHT of the logo is a date code, but COULD possibly stand for EITHER 1941 OR 1951.  Not sure which.  The "6" to the LEFT of the logo is a plant location code number, and the number "6" was used from around 1929 up to the early 1960s by the CHARLESTON, West Virginia glass plant.  (Their Alton, Illinois location used the plant code "7").  The "7" on this particular bottle is located BELOW (underneath) the logo, so that indicates it is mold number, NOT a plant code or date code.   This type of bottle is what I call a "generic" chemical bottle and could have been used for a lot of different liquid chemical products, including cleaning agents, liquid fertilizer, pesticides, chlorine, ammonia, etc.etc.   of course, there would have originally been a paper label affixed to the side with info on the particular brand name and company. Hope this makes sense.  Take care,  Davidhttp://glassbottlemarks.com


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 30, 2015)

I makes sense to me David.


----------



## sunrunner (May 31, 2015)

yes, yes  he's right its not Coring it's Illinois . I don't mess with these late bottles and with Owens it can get confusing , did not mean to give out miss info.Lol.


----------

